# Multifunktionsmessgerät für Hutschiene?



## babylon05 (14 März 2011)

Moinsen,

ich suche ein preisgünstiges Multifunktionsmessgerät für meinen Schaltschrank. Auf dem Display möchte ich ablesen können: Spannung L1,L2,L3, Strom L1, L2, L3, die aktuelle Wirkleistung und die Frequenz.
Als Ausgang sollte ein Impulsausgang stehen, mit dem ich die KW zählen kann.

mfg


----------



## IBFS (14 März 2011)

babylon05 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich suche ein preisgünstiges Multifunktionsmessgerät für meinen Schaltschrank. Auf dem Display möchte ich ablesen können: Spannung L1,L2,L3, Strom L1, L2, L3, die aktuelle Wirkleistung und die Frequenz.
> Als Ausgang sollte ein Impulsausgang stehen, mit dem ich die KW zählen kann.



PAC3000 (Hutschiene)

https://www.buildingtechnologies.si...raete/pac3000/Seiten/pac3000.aspx?HTTPS=REDIR

PAC3100 (Tür)

http://www.warensortiment.de/technische-daten-regeltechnik/multifunktionsmessgeraet-pac3100.htm

PAC3200 (Tür)
http://www.warensortiment.de/technische-daten-regeltechnik/energiemesser-pac3200.htm


Frank


----------



## volker (14 März 2011)

oder hier
http://www.berg.goerlitz.com/produkte/messtechnik/netzueberwachung.html

wir haben erfolgreich ubn 315 und ubn 400e im einsatz.
gibt auch eine profibus karte falls gewünscht.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (16 März 2011)

Firma Janitza

Janitza UMG 96S
Kann in die Tür oder auf Hutschiene Montiert werden. (Mit Adapter)
Für ein Reiheneinbaugerät solltest du ein UMG 604 / 605 wählen.

sind alles Multifunktionsmeßgeräte mit Speicheroption das 604 und 605 haben ethernet, das 96S Modbus (eines mit ethernet soll kommen).

Alle über software parametrierbar und auslesbar.


----------

